
Show HN: Use Airtable as a database in a frontend - ian_starts
https://flairtable.com?ref=hn
======
ian_starts
Hi!

A few weeks ago I wanted to build a content-based website using Airtable as a
data source but found that the Airtable API key isn't scoped. Basically anyone
who has that key can mess up your Airtable bases. So I built Flairtable as a
go-between that prevents all writes to your Airtable base.

Let me know what you think! I'm here to answer any questions.

I'm also very curious about any missing features. Do you think it needs
Firebase like database rules to really be useful?

Cheers! Ian

------
fellars
Hey Ian, nice job.

I'm going to submit to our community resource sections on builtonair.com

